# still pink



## robertjdemartin (Feb 23, 2011)

Use Glidden ceiling paint and 12 hours later it is still pink. Thought it was supposed to turn ceiling white. What didn't happen?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Never heard of that happening! I rarely use the gimmicky pink first/white later paints, but I've never seen that happen. Perhaps not mixed well? Bad batch of paint? Conditions in the room, i.e. damp or humid maybe? I just don't know but I thought I'd throw out a few ideas.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

You could do the walls red now! Just kidding. Is this the first or second coat? If second, did the first coat whiten? Is it still as pink as yesterday? If not, it may be slow drying, as gymschu said from humidity, if the air above the ceiling is cold, a heavy coat, whatever. I would give it a day or so more before worrying. I've never used those color changing paints before, so I can't say it's normal. But I do know that sometimes paints take a lot longer to dry than others. I would contact Glidden tomorrow and make sure you *keep all the cans.*


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

..................


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't seen flat or eggshell oil in the tri-state area, SE PA, NJ, De, in a long time, any manufacturer. I asked for it, BM, about a month ago when a customer wanted it for her bathroom. No go. I have used Advance, not real crazy about it. I understand BM is aware of some tweaks that need to be made. I'll wait for the update. I still have Satin Impervo, one of my favs. I have a link to photos of the project where I used the Advance. The pictures of the library. (follow to next page)
http://www.diypaintingguide.org/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=97

As to the legality of it, not sure. the manufacturers may simply not offer to lower the overall VOC and stay under their allowable. Don't know, I'll have to look into that. I can get oil gloss, semi-gloss, and low luster DTM BM. No Flat! Shame, it's a valuable product.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

robertjdemartin said:


> Use Glidden ceiling paint and 12 hours later it is still pink. Thought it was supposed to turn ceiling white. What didn't happen?


maybe they gave you pink by accident :laughing:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

The EZ Track may remain pink if there is humidity, poor air flow, or in an area (bathroom) where there is moisture. Ventilation with a fan will help it convert to white. The crack comparing Glidden to White Castle is rubbish. This is not an economy grade product.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Robert Martin (original poster) what happened to your "still Pink" ceiling? Did it finally dry to white? Sure would be nice to know in case anyone else runs into this situation.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....

Some of the simplest questions'-threads can get entertaining here!

The key to OP's original question is this....LIGHT.

The color-changing ceiling paints use a photo-reactive dye. The less light...the longer it takes to fade to white.

Our ACE-Royal color-changing ceiling-paint (been out for many years now, and it's blue...) usually takes more than the stated 24hrs., even in a well-lit room. 
In a dimmer lower-level, it could take 3-4 days.
Our customers really like it tho....

Faron


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pink to White ceiling paint*

NCPaint1- this product is marketed to consumers, not necessarily for professional painters. As you know, it is designed so that the applicator can see their lap marks and avoid missed spots. It is not photo-reactive- the coalescence process results in the color change to white.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Robert Martin (original poster) what happened to your "still Pink" ceiling? Did it finally dry to white? Sure would be nice to know in case anyone else runs into this situation.


Still wondering!:whistling2:


----------

